# How do you act as a guest in other stores?



## bullseyekindaguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Just curious... When shopping at other Targets, how do you act? Do you make it known you work for Target? If a TM gives you grief, do you whip Target Lingo and best practices out? Do you complain about TM's who provide less then stellar service? Or do you give them the benefit of the doubt?

There have been a couple times when I've brought the Target Lingo when the TM I was dealing with was incompetent. I once had a cashier who refused to give apply my TM discount. So I asked him to call his GSTL over, and the conversation went something like, "_So where did you hear that TM discounts can only be used at the store where the TM works... Was it in Urgent News? Workbench? An e-mail? Because I'm a GSTL at another store and I want to make sure my cashiers are following the correct procedure..." _To which the GSTL said, "oh just give it him!" (And yes, I had the actual card).


----------



## eleuthreophile (Jul 16, 2014)

When I'm at another Target, I will glance about and feel like I ought to respond whenever a walkie goes off, I will judge them for not calling for back up cashiers and having long lines, I will sometimes involuntarily start zoning things, and I will occasionally collect some reshop if it's really obvious and/or in my way. One time, I showed a salesfloor TM how to use the instocks screen in item search because I wanted some info from there and he didn't know anything about that screen. Sometimes I'll talk about how different my store is (mine is fairly new and small while most in my area are 10-15 years old and big so the layouts are all different and they have more stuff). Mostly the TMs don't know I work for Target until I present my discount card.


----------



## TargetMitchell (Jul 16, 2014)

I usually find myself zoning things involuntarily as well. I don't even work for Target anymore.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 16, 2014)

TargetMitchell said:


> I usually find myself zoning things involuntarily as well. I don't even work for Target anymore.



I had the same issue with signage. 
My wife actually slapped my hands a couple of times.


----------



## wokkawokka (Jul 16, 2014)

I feel bad about messing with folded shirts, lol. And I like to scope out their grocery and be jealous/eville happy at the same time.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 17, 2014)

I haven't been to a store other than mine in a few years, so it's hard to say. The other stores in my area are either ghetto or out of the way.


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll crack a joke to a cashier about their redcard spiel, and occasionally use some lingo when I need help on the floor.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm generally super nice. Though the day that I tried to get my new phone at the Mobile and waited an hour for the guy to come in, but never did, I did leave a comment card with guest service and a note on his keyboard.

I had to run down to the other Target near me on my lunch the other day...so I was in full garb (Target shirt on...not just red), name tag off, walkie on hip, keys hanging out of pocket, etc. I got a few odd looks from the other TMs. And I found it comforting that I didn't set off their door alarm with my keys...nice to know theirs are as inconsistent as ours!


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 17, 2014)

I would always go into other Target and secretly judge. I often would never get asked if I needed help or even acknowledged unless I was in electronics. Mainly I would just walk around and check for fun items on clearance that my store may not have had.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 17, 2014)

I judge them for things they do or do not do. There's one I've been in numerous times and not once has anyone asked me if I needed help. Lol. But I try to keep my employment hidden. One time my involuntary zoning got so bad my gf had to pull me from the aisle


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Jul 17, 2014)

I have pushed the additional assistance button when I'm in long lines at other stores... 

It would also make me mad going into other stores and seeing how things were. Our STL liked to be unnecessarily early on transitions and sales planners and she would always say how much out DTL appreciated it... But you go into other stores and it really make a difference. Also, mad me made when you see how dirty/cluttered it is and they got a green on an unannounced visit but we got a yellow and the zone/vibe was mch better.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 17, 2014)

One thing I did the other day at another store...because I'm so used to doing it with my own cashiers, is that I went to pay with my REDCard...and the stupid thing is demagnetized (don't put it in the same pocket with the magnetic key), so you have to enter it in manually.  And a lot of people get confused...that you have to hit K6 to do a debit, and then K1 for the entire amount and then K1 again to enter the number manually.  So when I went to the other store, I asked the person at the register (not a front lane) to enter it manually and then told him he would have to hit K6 and then K1 twice.  (I had already shown my discount card so he knew I was a TM).

But I hate doing that.  I hate when other TMs come into my store and tell me how to do things or how things should be done...so I did apologize for that and told him I wasn't sure if he knew to do that or not...and he did say it was fine and thanked me for it.  But still...I at least try to let them do their job without giving my two cents unless it's blatant (like refusing to take a discount card...seriously?!)


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 17, 2014)

I do my best not to let on that I work for Spot until I whip out my employee discount.  For whatever reason, no matter what I'm wearing people come up to me for help when I'm out shopping.  I guess ten years in hospitality have given me the look of a person who is there to help.  Or something.  If for some reason I have to go into my local store wearing red and khaki I will wear my sunglasses inside- that usually does the trick.

The store by my house has the most clueless cashiers.  They almost always need help with something.  I was buying wine the other day and the cashier must have been brand new because I had to explain to her that yes, she could use her scanner to scan my license.  Other times I've had to explain the coupon policy, and they're always painfully slow...  I've considered transferring since it's closer to my house than my store, but it just seems like such a cluster every time I go in.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Jul 17, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> I was buying wine the other day and the cashier must have been brand new because I had to explain to her that yes, she could use her scanner to scan my license.



It's right in the training book that you scan (or swipe) licenses!! Wow.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2014)

A cashier at a nearby store argued with me regarding some coupons so I asked to speak to his GSTL, at which point he said he'd "allow it THIS time..."
Stopped by their service desk on the way out when I saw a TL who used to work at our store.


----------



## emilylovesny008 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been shopping at the Target I used to work at since I was small, so I don't really have any experience. I loved reading some of these stories though, and if I ever really get bored i'd probably just go over to another Target and just see what happens


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Jul 17, 2014)

eleuthreophile said:


> Jill of All Trades said:
> 
> 
> > I was buying wine the other day and the cashier must have been brand new because I had to explain to her that yes, she could use her scanner to scan my license.
> ...



You honestly think people read that?? I had a cashier who claimed she had learned 'everything' 10 MINUTES after handing her book... When I started quizzing her, she came clean and went back to practicing.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Jul 17, 2014)

When I used my TM discount and people asked, "So for what store do you work for?" I said, "Oh, I don't work in the stores... I work for AP in the investigations center." I would start looking around like I was checking things out. That would freak them out... Especially, when i was buying some reusable bags for some project my sister needed them for, and the cashier attempted to give them to me for free.

I also had a woman who try to guess the store number on the back of my discount card... She never got it right, and when I corrected here she said I was the one who was wrong!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 18, 2014)

I normally try to not make it known that I work for Target until I get out my discount card. I get irritated when other people try to tell me how to do my job (whether they actually work for Target or not) so I try not to do it to others. I did, however, help out a cashier once that was either brand new or was a guest first that never worked the register. I asked her if it was cool if I helped her out and she was actually grateful for the assistance.

Oh, but I do judge hardcore lol. There's one store near me that does some AWFUL repackages. Every time I see that crap in the clearance end caps I want to bring it to the service desk and say "Seriously???"


----------



## researchr (Jul 18, 2014)

I looked for grey dots...


----------



## eleuthreophile (Jul 18, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> You honestly think people read that?? I had a cashier who claimed she had learned 'everything' 10 MINUTES after handing her book... When I started quizzing her, she came clean and went back to practicing.



I'm a front end trainer at my store and yes, they do. I've seen them. I quiz them on EVERYTHING, even stuff not on the check for understanding since it's not thorough enough IMO, and most of them answer almost everything correctly.


----------



## Racetrack_Warrior (Jul 18, 2014)

I walk around and judge hardcore. If I don't like something I make sure that the lod knows. But it's always fun when I have to show one if their team members how to do something.


----------



## Targeted1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I act the way I acted before I started this hellish journey. Sometimes I start fixing the zone. I try not to mess things up and avoid being walked anywhere  

I have only complained once at another store  since i started working. I called the store to confirm the they had something that showed in stock online. The operator put me on hold and came back that they don't. I asked if they checked the floor and all the as seen on tv sections up front, kitchen and home improvement. 'Oh yes we did.' Bald faced lie. The fact that she came back on and didn't transfer me and the length of the hold made me not believe her. I went to the store and found 25 of the item up front alone. I talked to the LOD about that. Our store runs us ragged finding things for guests. They could have checked at least 1 of the places.


----------



## AnOkayName (Jul 21, 2014)

I went to a Target store that's out of my district with some friends and as we were browsing the store I found myself picking up pilferage. 3 weeks into the job and AP is all I can think about.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Jul 23, 2014)

Racetrack_Warrior said:


> I walk around and judge hardcore. If I don't like something I make sure that the lod knows. But it's always fun when I have to show one if their team members how to do something.



I have seriously wanted to walk into a store with red and khaki on and pretend I was a visitor... Full on walk to random TM and tell them to fix stuff. That would be fun...


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 23, 2014)

Just like most other people here... I silently judge their store and compare it to mine lol. I mostly just zone involuntarily if I'm over in softlines. I was checking out the mens tables once and I actually pulled out the folding board that's built into them and started folding the clothes as I put them back. It wasn't until a softlines team member from their store was staring at me dumbfounded that I realized what I was doing, she thought it was funny haha.

But typically I don't announce that I work at target or anything, I'll just present my discount card and if the cashier asks about my employment I'll tell them.

***We actually had one guest come in and she slammed an expired sign down on the service desk and demanded the sale price, along with the sale price of the second expired sign hidden behind it. She wanted both because they were both up (even though the second one wasn't visible at all..) She literally brought the whole sign-holder up. I let her know that in the future she could just ask a team member on the floor about it or let the team member up front know, rather than taking apart store fixtures. She informed me, very pompously, that she has been a "top performing cashier at a _super target, TXXX,_ for my entire three months with the company and you should be thanking me for doing your poor store a favor." She then informed me that I should ask my GSTL about handling expired signs, and that somebody so young looking should respect their elder coworkers. Note: she was probably 30.

Oh, how the tables turned how white her face got when I responded with "I actually am the GSTL, and like I said, you can just bring up the price discrepancy with somebody on the sales floor or one of my cashiers; you can pull the sign down if you want, but I wouldn't recommend taking down the whole fixture, because there is regular signing behind the expired _As Advertised_. This is a four dollar price difference, and as a top performing cashier I'm sure you know that we empower you cashiers to follow best practice and make your own price changes for anything under twenty dollars. But it's really great that you're a top performing cashier! Your peers could really learn from your experience, since your store is red for conversion and cashier speed. I'm assuming you're individual conversion rate is over 3%, though, since you're a top performer?"

Edit: I did have a fun conversation with her GSTL, too. She conveniently called me to brainstorm ideas for Conversion (since we used to have a close partnership) about a week later and I conveniently mentioned her top performing team member. Hint: she apparently had a conversion rate of 0.4% and a speed score of 63%.

Moral of the story: be respectful to other stores wen you're in them


----------



## Racetrack_Warrior (Jul 25, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> Racetrack_Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > I walk around and judge hardcore. If I don't like something I make sure that the lod knows. But it's always fun when I have to show one if their team members how to do something.
> ...


I  did that last Christmas, so many new team.members that the etls can't keep track. Funny as Hell.


----------



## NeatFreak (Jul 25, 2014)

I bag my own stuff and quickly respond to the questions on the screen.


----------



## thetargetman (Jul 25, 2014)

I try to act in a way I would want others to act at my Target. I mention I work for Target when I get my discount out or if I am asked if I need to pay for the reusable bag I say "well I better not be stealing I work here!" other than that I don't mention it.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 25, 2014)

I went in my red and khaki last week....nobody even batted an eye.

I have been told by my family, "Mom, you do not work here....don't do that."


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't shop at other Targets.

I did lean on a table on Walmart's softlines and it kind of collapsed.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> I have seriously wanted to walk into a store with red and khaki on and pretend I was a visitor... Full on walk to random TM and tell them to fix stuff. That would be fun...



Stop giving me ideas oh my god.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 25, 2014)

I walk into my former store and tease my former coworkers by saying "see the shorts I'm wearing? I wear them to work all the time. Cause I can." and then they tell me to GTFO and that I suck. All of this is done with love. I only tease the TMs I miss.


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 25, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> I have seriously wanted to walk into a store with red and khaki on and pretend I was a visitor... Full on walk to random TM and tell them to fix stuff. That would be fun...


I would road-trip In order to do this with you. Walk in with a stupid little iPad and start taking notes as you walk


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 26, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> bullseyekindaguy said:
> 
> 
> > I have seriously wanted to walk into a store with red and khaki on and pretend I was a visitor... Full on walk to random TM and tell them to fix stuff. That would be fun...
> ...



If you're dressed in nice red and khaki, they'll think you're a surprise visitor from the hierarchy.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> I would road-trip In order to do this with you. Walk in with a stupid little iPad and start taking notes as you walk





mrknownothing said:


> If you're dressed in nice red and khaki, they'll think you're a surprise visitor from the hierarchy.



No but seriously this sounds awesome.

Okay so they wear like a red dress shirt and the khakis, right?

What do they all carry and do visitors just go straight to the LOD?

Who all visits other that district, group, and regional?


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 26, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > bullseyekindaguy said:
> ...


Oh yeah! The minute they see a stranger dressed nice they assume that haha. I worked at a neighbor store the other week and dressed nice for it, got asked three times by team members if I was from corporate. (As I'm knee-deep in a pool of safety hazards in the fixture room.)


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > I would road-trip In order to do this with you. Walk in with a stupid little iPad and start taking notes as you walk
> ...


Haha nice khakis and a red dress shirt, and dress shoes. I'll see them carrying an iPad or leather-cased notepad... And yeah they usually ask for the LOD right away. It's usually district or group. You might get the DTL, DFM, or every once and a while you'll get a business partner.
You sound determined haha


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> Haha nice khakis and a red dress shirt, and dress shoes. I'll see them carrying an iPad or leather-cased notepad... And yeah they usually ask for the LOD right away. It's usually district or group. You might get the DTL, DFM, or every once and a while you'll get a business partner.
> You sound determined haha



I'm going to have fun talking about this with one of my coworkers.

What's DFM stand for?

And what do business partners do?


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > Haha nice khakis and a red dress shirt, and dress shoes. I'll see them carrying an iPad or leather-cased notepad... And yeah they usually ask for the LOD right away. It's usually district or group. You might get the DTL, DFM, or every once and a while you'll get a business partner.
> ...


District facilities manager! I'm not really sure if that position changed recently or not though. It's like the district manager for SFT's. 

Business partners are for specialty areas like HR or AP, so like the APBP might be responsible for AP in 30ish stores. The STL is still the APL or ETL-HR's boss, but the APBP or HRBP are sort of like checkpoints for those leaders


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2014)

There's just one DTL per district right >.>

is it possible for another DTL to visit a district that isn't theirs


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup. The district team lead is the store team leaders boss, and they run a small group of stores.

I'm sure it's possible for a DTL to visit another district, and I'm sure it happens, but I can't imagine it would be that common. This is juuuust out of reach from my knowledge of how the higher-up's work, anybody have insight?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2014)

This whole thing is going to keep me laughing and surviving through tomorrow.

Especially since we have a visit tomorrow!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 26, 2014)

It would be even worse if you said something like, "It would be best if the leadership team didn't know we are here just yet. We'd like this to be a surprise."


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> This whole thing is going to keep me laughing and surviving through tomorrow.
> 
> Especially since we have a visit tomorrow!


Haha well enjoy watching the dog show. Always cute to see them parade around the race track


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2014)

I love watching it. I think the only leadership who don't kiss butt to the DTLs are our consumables TL because she runs around doing like 10 things at once and does not have time for that, and the GSTLs/GSAs.


----------



## TheKid88 (Jul 30, 2014)

I always end up using one of their team members PDA to look up something in the back because the team member doesn't know how to do it.

I've actually been let into the back room to pull something because there wasn't any backroom team members available lol.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 30, 2014)

I walk in like I own the place.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 30, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> I have pushed the additional assistance button when I'm in long lines at other stores...
> 
> It would also make me mad going into other stores and seeing how things were. Our STL liked to be unnecessarily early on transitions and sales planners and she would always say how much out DTL appreciated it... But you go into other stores and it really make a difference. Also, mad me made when you see how dirty/cluttered it is and they got a green on an unannounced visit but we got a yellow and the zone/vibe was mch better.


I've thought about hitting the additional asst. button when I'm in long lines at another store. It's so tempting!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2014)

RunForACallBox said:


> bullseyekindaguy said:
> 
> 
> > I have pushed the additional assistance button when I'm in long lines at other stores...
> ...



hell, I do it when I'm on my break and I'm not up for waiting in line


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 1, 2014)

Early this week I had a TM from another store come through my lane with his mom. And they wrote pretty rude to me, and his mother threw an absolute fit and insisted that she be allowed to use his discount card. The TM tried to lie to me and tell me the name on the credit card (order was over $200) was his name...even though the name on the card was very feminine and his name on the TM card was his real name. So I let them have the discount because I'm not there to argue with people.

Then after he left I wrote down his name and store number (I knew what store it was since it's our closest store) and gave it to my ETL-HR for her to email down to the other store. Bet he doesn't pull that attitude, lying, being a complete jerk any time soon.


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Aug 1, 2014)

This thread reminds me of how one time a team member came into my store one time wearing red and khaki just booking it though the store. I thought it was someone trying to shoplift wearing the uniform so I followed him. He ended up using his discount card so I looked up what store he was from and it came back to a store 500+ miles away from mine. Still haven't figured that one out...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 4, 2014)

forgetfulSDA said:


> This thread reminds me of how one time a team member came into my store one time wearing red and khaki just booking it though the store. I thought it was someone trying to shoplift wearing the uniform so I followed him. He ended up using his discount card so I looked up what store he was from and it came back to a store 500+ miles away from mine. Still haven't figured that one out...



You haven't heard? it is our new "Store to Store" Pilot. it is called "Project Hermes"


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> forgetfulSDA said:
> 
> 
> > This thread reminds me of how one time a team member came into my store one time wearing red and khaki just booking it though the store. I thought it was someone trying to shoplift wearing the uniform so I followed him. He ended up using his discount card so I looked up what store he was from and it came back to a store 500+ miles away from mine. Still haven't figured that one out...
> ...



"Fast service needed in T123 Domestics, who is responding?"


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh lawdy, don't give HQ any ideas on how they can spread tms even thinner!


----------



## NotQuiteNormal (Aug 5, 2014)

(You can use the discount in other stores? I didn't know that!)

I usually try to get what I need and get out because I KNOW that if I linger I'm gonna end up zoning. But sometimes I can't help it. I went to this one store's RTW department in search of new work clothes. There were shirts in piles on the tables, clothes falling off the hangers, jeans tossed everywhere... Luckily my boyfriend was with me and pulled me away before I started fixing things!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who reacts this way, lol.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 5, 2014)

forgetfulSDA said:


> This thread reminds me of how one time a team member came into my store one time wearing red and khaki just booking it though the store. I thought it was someone trying to shoplift wearing the uniform so I followed him. He ended up using his discount card so I looked up what store he was from and it came back to a store 500+ miles away from mine. Still haven't figured that one out...



You're the creep that was following me!!!


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 6, 2014)

It really depends on the situation a lot of the time... I don't want to seem like I am telling someone how to do their job.


----------



## Bullseyeprincess (Aug 6, 2014)

I usually don't spy unless we get beat up in a visit...then I go and validate my feelings of we aren't THAT bad cause look how awful such and such store is


----------



## daninnj (Aug 6, 2014)

I think I have set off AP alarm bells before at other stores. I usually go in without taking a basket or cart and go through the outer racetrack to find all the clearance endcaps. I'm usually in there for max 15 min and usually leave empty handed. One TPS at a store always looks at me out of the corner of his eyes.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 6, 2014)

daninnj said:


> One TPS at a store always looks at me out of the corner of his eyes.



You don't go to that store in your Fantasy Target outfit, do you?


----------



## daninnj (Aug 7, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> daninnj said:
> 
> 
> > One TPS at a store always looks at me out of the corner of his eyes.
> ...



It might be because I sing "Gonna let it burn burn burn burn burn" all throughout the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2014)

....and the noise those red high heels make


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Aug 18, 2014)

So I was in a Target the other day... The cashier was extremely, extremely rude... Both to me and the guests ahead of me. 

So I did a survey... Holy poop jt was long and extremely detailed. I now completely understand why we would get half green/red scores on surveys... People would just low-ball us when it got too much. Hell, it asked if the cashier asked about Cartwheel, Target Ticket, the Target App, Free Wi-Fi, and other services. I made the mistake of saying yes... And it then asked about how I liked those.

I also wrote my comments in Target and used green/yellow/red scoring... I would how the ETL's are going to react to that.. Haha


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 19, 2014)

TMs aren't supposed to fill out surveys at all.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> TMs aren't supposed to fill out surveys at all.



He's no longer with Spot.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 20, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> Yup. The district team lead is the store team leaders boss, and they run a small group of stores.
> 
> I'm sure it's possible for a DTL to visit another district, and I'm sure it happens, but I can't imagine it would be that common. This is juuuust out of reach from my knowledge of how the higher-up's work, anybody have insight?



It could be they were on vacation.  I know when I worked as a store manager for another retailer, I'd drop in to check out a store (it was usually raining).  If I saw something good or bad, you could bet I'd pass that feedback along to the manager before they got busted by someone else.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 20, 2014)

When I visit another store...I always act there the way I would want them to act if the visited my store. I have been on vacation and stopped into a Spot just to see how other stores look etc....if I do buy something...and use my discount they always say wow how long have you been with Spot. I still have one of the older looking discount cards...that's why they ask...took me a while to figure that out lol .


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 20, 2014)

lol, try using a discount card that starts 0009, and explaining that they need to put 1 zero in front of it to make it work


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 20, 2014)

mine isn't quite that bad ...lol


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 21, 2014)

SFTOnThree said:


> lol, try using a discount card that starts 0009, and explaining that they need to put 1 zero in front of it to make it work



Not sure I follow, they have to enter a 0 before scanning it? Or does it not scan? We were told explicitly to never type in discount numbers some time last year, the only exception was to be people who were new hires and had the temporary card with their # written on it, otherwise if they don't have their discount card, too bad, so sad. We were told that even if they were our STL or one of the ETL's, still so sad too bad. Do other stores still regularly allow employee discount #'s to be typed in?


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 21, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> SFTOnThree said:
> 
> 
> > lol, try using a discount card that starts 0009, and explaining that they need to put 1 zero in front of it to make it work
> ...



That discount card is very faded, and it's been washed a few times, so it won't scan at all, but the name and number are still visible so you can hand key it.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 21, 2014)

We're allowed to hand-key TM #s if the card is unscannable & they present it for the trans.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 21, 2014)

Weird, we were told that it they didn't scan, sucks to be them, they can order a new card.

I only had one employee try and get me to type in their # since then, and I refused. They got angry, and tried telling me I was in the wrong and that another cashier had done it for them. I called over the STL, who told them what I told them, and then yelled at them for trying to coerce me into doing something I knew was against policy.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 22, 2014)

At our store, if you work for our store, we will punch it in. If you don't work for our store, you need to present it, and if it doesn't scan, we will punch it in.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 22, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Weird, we were told that it they didn't scan, sucks to be them, they can order a new card.
> 
> I only had one employee try and get me to type in their # since then, and I refused. They got angry, and tried telling me I was in the wrong and that another cashier had done it for them. I called over the STL, who told them what I told them, and then yelled at them for trying to coerce me into doing something I knew was against policy.



I would have been pissed too. If someone has a card that CLEARLY belongs to them, there is no reason you cant key the number...

Although I would have been more pissed at your store leadership for being dumbfucks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes,  the cards won't scan. No matter how they look.


----------



## sher (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'm a pretty good guest. I almost never ask for help even if I'm lost. I'd rather walk the whole store than have to talk to people while I'm shopping lol. I also pull junk forward. Few days ago I slight zoned some deodorant. I use hawkridge by old spice (yes, I am a woman and it smells glorious and comes in an aluminum free version, but I digress)and I couldn't find it and I was all "omg is it discontinued!?" Then I realized there were two sections of wolfthorn or bearglove (I forget which, but it was wild collection) so I moved the out of place row back to it's actual location and boom there it was, hawkridge. I wasn't even buying deodorant that day. I jus have issues.

TL;dr old spice has awesome names for their scents.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 28, 2014)

I like to help out other target stores zone if im just looking at stuff.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 3, 2014)

I've noticed when I shop I almost always stage my cart like its my re-shop cart.


----------



## Unintended BM (Sep 4, 2014)

I rarely go to other Targets, but when I do, I always look around at all the weird differences between my store and the one I'm at.  

I have a good story relating to this thread also.  There used to be an instocks lady who worked at my store who I knew pretty well and was friendly with.  Eventually she moved to a different store as an HRTM I think.  She would occasionally come in to our store the first couple months, but then I didn't see her for years, until earlier this year.  She came in to my store around closing time.  I said hi and she seemed kind of reluctant to acknowledge me.  Then at 15 minutes to close, she comes up with a cart overflowing with stuff and says she needs to get another cart and asked if I could hold her full one up front.  So I hold it up front and she comes back at five minutes past close with another overflowing cart, and takes so long to checkout.  She questioned prices and had lots of coupons and was generally a terrible guest to have after closing time.  I didn't check her out luckily, but I stayed and helped with some of her price questioning.  I just thought it was funny how she probably thought she had waited long enough to shop and there wouldn't be people she still knew at her old store, and then she walks in and sees me immediately.  It was funny.  She used a TM discount too, so she knows what kind of guest she was.


----------



## judgemental (Sep 30, 2014)

whenever I go to another store whether it's Target or not, I always have a tendency to tidy up. My friends always point it out, but it's just a natural thing I learned while working at Target. I just put things in the right place and fold things if they need to be folded. It's totally weird, but I just have a tendency to go for it.


----------



## RedMan (Sep 30, 2014)

I called for back up in another store the other day.  There was no GSA/GSTL in sight.  The lines were 1+5.  I walked to SD, where there was no one in sight, picked up the walkie and called for back up.  It worked. lol


----------



## monkeyman90 (Sep 30, 2014)

i try to be accommodating. i ask for the scanner for oversized things to save them the hassle. i try to not do annoying things. if i know things better, i'll talk up but politely.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 9, 2014)

RedMan said:


> I called for back up in another store the other day.  There was no GSA/GSTL in sight.  The lines were 1+5.  I walked to SD, where there was no one in sight, picked up the walkie and called for back up.  It worked. lol


This is hilarious. I've frequently contemplated hitting the back-up button on attended lanes.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Oct 10, 2014)

I should have hit the more assistance button on someone's register today.  Two open registers, one with their light off, twelve guests.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 11, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> I should have hit the more assistance button on someone's register today.  Two open registers, one with their light off, twelve guests.



Probably the back up cashier that didn't want to turn their light on...not realizing how much harder it makes it for the regular cashiers who are trying to train the guests that off means closed.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 12, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Probably the back up cashier that didn't want to turn their light on...not realizing how much harder it makes it for the regular cashiers who are trying to train the guests that off means closed.



I absolutely hate this. I have a GSA that won't ever turn her light on if she's just backing up and I never know if I can send guests over to her or if I should just hit the button again.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 12, 2014)

I  don't think it makes to any harder to "train" guests.

These are guests that have typically been shopping for 20+ years by now, they're never going to be trained because they're self-centered assholes who know what the light being off means, they're just too dumb to bother to check, or they do check, and get in line anyway hoping they can pass off their self-centered behavior as a mistake.


----------



## SpotCrazy (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm very patient. I will wait if I have to in line, when a cashier apologizes for a wait I'll respond with "nope I don't mind. Everyone should get time in a line to reflect on life and slow down. It's not like I waited 15 minutes."
If I see someone struggling to help me or someone close around me, I'll ask what they're trying to do and ask of its okay to talk them through it. If they say no, it's cool and if yes, cool.

As I'm shopping I like to be loud toward rude and sloppy guests. "Geez I can only imagine how their house is making a mess in public..."  or if I have my kids, "put that away, these people are not babysitters or housekeepers, they do not clean up directly for you."

This is all probably much. If I do just the guest thing I try to not blow my cover bc I'm probably trying to observe their team selling dynamic. Or I get asked to undercover for a tl.


----------



## Joejoe12 (Nov 5, 2014)

I usually don't mention that I work for target. There have a been a few times when lines are out of control that I will seek out the gstl or lod and mention they might want to call for back up. Once I was in a store on a Sunday they had a wave parked on the floor in toys. I had my wave key and drove the wave into the backroom. People just looked at me like who the hell is this guy. Most of the time I just observe and think about the differences between that sore and mine


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 5, 2014)

Joejoe12 said:


> I usually don't mention that I work for target. There have a been a few times when lines are out of control that I will seek out the gstl or lod and mention they might want to call for back up. Once I was in a store on a Sunday they had a *wave* *parked on the floor* in *toys*. I had my wave key and drove the wave into the backroom. People just looked at me like who the hell is this guy. Most of the time I just observe and think about the differences between that sore and mine



"*wave*" "*parked on the floor*" and "*toys*"
_eye twitching intensifies_
I'm just a SFTM and I was told if I ever see the wave missing its TM on the floor during open hours, especially in a children's department to promptly call the LOD so he/she can raise the appropriate hell. What if the keyswitch broke and was jammed open? (Granted this doesn't happen often but it could) A kid could have climbed on it and while fussing around like kids do could have done serious damage to him/herself and the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2014)

"Wave parked on the floor in toys"
Translation: lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 5, 2014)

Imagine what would have transpired if the DTL was visiting and saw that.

*shudder*


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 5, 2014)

Even when I shop at my store it's like I'm from another store...being from Flow team, I don't know most of the daytime or evening team members, so I get asked CIHYFS a lot. If I happen to run into someone I do know, I get a loud and exaggerated CIHYFS. But no matter which Target I'm shopping at I try to be a polite guest. I don't want to make someone else's job harder. One time I did show an on-duty TM at another store who was clearly new how to do something on the PDA, that was fun actually.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 5, 2014)

OopsChargeback said:


> Even when I shop at my store it's like I'm from another store...being from Flow team, I don't know most of the daytime or evening team members, so I get asked CIHYFS a lot.



I've been guilty of that from time to time. But it's generally new flow TMs and Target Mobile (because I don't know any of them since I avoid electronics like the plague).


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 6, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> OopsChargeback said:
> 
> 
> > Even when I shop at my store it's like I'm from another store...being from Flow team, I don't know most of the daytime or evening team members, so I get asked CIHYFS a lot.
> ...



Hah. I've been here almost a year and a half and a lot of people, especially many of the cashiers think I'm new. Except the one who trained me on cashier my first week there, he still remembers me and says hello.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2014)

eleuthreophile said:


> RedMan said:
> 
> 
> > I called for back up in another store the other day.  There was no GSA/GSTL in sight.  The lines were 1+5.  I walked to SD, where there was no one in sight, picked up the walkie and called for back up.  It worked. lol
> ...



One of my friends accidentally took her walkie home, but then had to go shop at another Target, so she brought her walkie in. She took a video of her saying on the walkie "LOD, this is (made-up name) clocking out for the day" and the LOD responding.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 7, 2014)

We have had pharmacy guests who are TMs at different stores. One is a TOTAL "B" and tried to pull the "do you know who I am?" card on a fellow tech (and was basically threatening to get her fired) not long ago because the tech wouldn't fill her Rx early. Our ETL called her STL and told him (about her threatening the tech, not specifically what she was asking for). I'm not sure if she got in trouble or not, but she hasn't been back since....


----------



## sher (Nov 7, 2014)

OopsChargeback said:


> Even when I shop at my store it's like I'm from another store...being from Flow team, I don't know most of the daytime or evening team members, so I get asked CIHYFS a lot. If I happen to run into someone I do know, I get a loud and exaggerated CIHYFS. But no matter which Target I'm shopping at I try to be a polite guest. I don't want to make someone else's job harder. One time I did show an on-duty TM at another store who was clearly new how to do something on the PDA, that was fun actually.



I end up helping cashiers at other stores and sometimes the ones in my store when I'm a guest. No one ever knows how to manually enter the ebt cards when they don't work.


----------



## Best TM NA (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a phone book of apology coupons and have at least 6 price checks over $30 . I command respect and demand all of my requests filled.













Just kidding. If your a team member like that you are cancer and need to removed


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 24, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Jill of All Trades said:
> 
> 
> > I should have hit the more assistance button on someone's register today.  Two open registers, one with their light off, twelve guests.
> ...


the guest will never understand that. i have given up all hope on that one


----------



## monkeyman90 (Nov 26, 2014)

today i saw something i wanted stocked in the wrong place. i waited around mostly because i wanted to ask something else and pulled someone new doing a perishable go back at another store. hey they sign isn't what the product is, can i get a price check? he came back and said if we bring it to the front they'd let me know but he has to remove the sales tag. 

i really wanted them to remove the tag so they get don't get screwed.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 26, 2014)

monkeyman90 said:


> today i saw something i wanted stocked in the wrong place. i waited around mostly because i wanted to ask something else and pulled someone new doing a perishable go back at another store. hey they sign isn't what the product is, can i get a price check? he came back and said if we bring it to the front they'd let me know but he has to remove the sales tag.
> 
> i really wanted them to remove the tag so they get don't get screwed.




I noticed in the electronics department at another store back when we used to sell monitors that someone has reversed the signs for the monitors, not just for the displays but for the 3X5 on the shelves.

I went and found a TM really quick on that one because it was either the set up for a scam or some seriously bad training.
Either way they were going to have serious problems if they didn't get it fixed quick.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 27, 2014)

one time I asked for a price adjustment on an item because it was obvious they were done with the zone of that aisle and they had placed multiple boxes of the $100 item in a $25 spot…I asked for an adjustment to the $70 price that I found above it because I knew it wasn't the lowest price and couldn't find a team member to price check.


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 9, 2014)

One rule I have as a "guest" (I prefer customer) is I never call stores and ask if they have something unless the item online says "availability unknown" or "limited stock" and I want to put it on hold. We get so many people calling and asking if we have things in stock, and then we have to get a team member to stop what they're doing when they're already super busy doing their own work and helping other guests who are actually at the store. If you want to know if an item is in stock, just check online! And if you want to be sure it's really there, come to the store and see for yourself.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 28, 2015)

I was a guest at my own store the other day. And saw a new TM that I had not previously met. I walked by to see if he would ask CIHYFS. He passed. The next day he came in and I was in TSC in full red & khacki. He was probably like


----------



## desertcoyote (Feb 28, 2015)

I was looking for the C-Spot reading glasses for my cousin.  My store was sold out so we hit another one.  I asked the Service Desk TM to check their stock.  She told me she couldn't do it from her register.  So I showed her how to do it, since that's my work area.  She was all happy about learning something new.  Better yet, she found there was a whole box in the back... bought about a dozen of the glasses.


----------



## NPC (Jun 3, 2015)

It's interesting to me that there are people that rarely go to other Targets. I pretty much NEVER go into my store on my days off to shop. Luckily, where I live, happens to be right in the middle of a bunch of Targets. There's about 6 of them, less than 10 minutes away from me. So I end up going to whichever one I'm in the mood for, because they're all very different. It also depends which surrounding businesses I need to go to as well. If I want a burger for lunch, I'll go to the one by the restaurant I like. But if I need to go to a butcher, I'll go to the one next to a grocery store. (no Super Targets in my area)

I also don't like to let it known I'm a TM until I present my Discount Card. I try hard to be a really good guest, it's like a challenge. So when I fail my little game, It's disappointing. One time, it was on Black Friday actually, a few years ago. I decided to check out a store once the crowds calmed down. I didn't buy much, but I grabbed a stray cart I found on the sales floor anyway. I just got some console accessories in Electronics. On my way out, I noticed the AP at the exit turn my way. I rarely take the carts outside if I don't need to, so I was giving the AP the cart, because I notice him turn to me. Before I could say anything, he says, "Are those yours?" I didn't know what he was talking about until he pointed to the bottom of the cart, to a pile of wash clothes at the bottom of the cart. I said, "Oh! Nope, I didn't even see those! But I was going to hand this off to you anyway." I had a good laugh because I know that probably made him think he just stopped some theft, but I legitimately had no idea there were cloths on the cart that I didn't want to take out of the store anyway. HAHA, oh well, can't say I wouldn't think the same.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> It's interesting to me that there are people that rarely go to other Targets. I pretty much NEVER go into my store on my days off to shop. Luckily, where I live, happens to be right in the middle of a bunch of Targets. There's about 6 of them, less than 10 minutes away from me. So I end up going to whichever one I'm in the mood for, because they're all very different. It also depends which surrounding businesses I need to go to as well. If I want a burger for lunch, I'll go to the one by the restaurant I like. But if I need to go to a butcher, I'll go to the one next to a grocery store. (no Super Targets in my area)
> 
> I also don't like to let it known I'm a TM until I present my Discount Card. I try hard to be a really good guest, it's like a challenge. So when I fail my little game, It's disappointing. One time, it was on Black Friday actually, a few years ago. I decided to check out a store once the crowds calmed down. I didn't buy much, but I grabbed a stray cart I found on the sales floor anyway. I just got some console accessories in Electronics. On my way out, I noticed the AP at the exit turn my way. I rarely take the carts outside if I don't need to, so I was giving the AP the cart, because I notice him turn to me. Before I could say anything, he says, "Are those yours?" I didn't know what he was talking about until he pointed to the bottom of the cart, to a pile of wash clothes at the bottom of the cart. I said, "Oh! Nope, I didn't even see those! But I was going to hand this off to you anyway." I had a good laugh because I know that probably made him think he just stopped some theft, but I legitimately had no idea there were cloths on the cart that I didn't want to take out of the store anyway. HAHA, oh well, can't say I wouldn't think the same.


Fail for the cashier they forgot BOB bottom of basket


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 3, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> One rule I have as a "guest" (I prefer customer) is I never call stores and ask if they have something unless the item online says "availability unknown" or "limited stock" and I want to put it on hold. We get so many people calling and asking if we have things in stock, and then we have to get a team member to stop what they're doing when they're already super busy doing their own work and helping other guests who are actually at the store. If you want to know if an item is in stock, just check online! And if you want to be sure it's really there, come to the store and see for yourself.


To be honest its better that they call. Because 1 the website is ussually very inaccurate, and the counts aren't always correct. I would much rather take a phone call then screamed at by a customer for five minutes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 3, 2015)

Visual confirmation of product when calling, is the best suggestion. IMO.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Fail for the cashier they forgot BOB bottom of basket


Not quite



Target NPC said:


> I grabbed a stray cart I found on the sales floor anyway.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 3, 2015)

I like looking at the different layouts other stores have. My store is more unique because it's a large former Greatland store and the Backroom is unique due to the layout of the shopping center.

I was surprised to see that a very old store near my home has almost the exact same layout as a much newer one 10 miles away.


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 3, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> To be honest its better that they call. Because 1 the website is ussually very inaccurate, and the counts aren't always correct. I would much rather take a phone call then screamed at by a customer for five minutes.



I understand why people would want to call the store and ask for stuff, but they assume that there are actually enough employees in the store to put items on hold. I once thought the same, but alas, those were the days when I was naive and foolish.
 Since I've started working here, I realized that it's unfair to expect employees to stop what they're doing and shop for you. For one thing, we're way too understaffed to do that. And secondly, why the hell can't you just come to the store and find it yourself?
 When I'm buying something, I either order it online or come to the store and look for it. If they don't have what I want, I go look for it somewhere else. This whole "look for me" idea spot has is just encouraging lazy and entitled customers, and on top of that, we don't even have enough people working in the store to waste time on it.


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2015)

I knock everything off the shelves and walk away. No actually I find since working at Target regardless of which store I go to if I find something on the floor I pick it up (and actually put it in the right spot drives my girlfriend nuts) I also find I'm a lot more patient with cashiers cause I understand the struggle. Other than that I'm just normal I guess?


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 4, 2015)

Loki said:


> I knock everything off the shelves and walk away. No actually I find since working at Target regardless of which store I go to if I find something on the floor I pick it up (and actually put it in the right spot drives my girlfriend nuts) I also find I'm a lot more patient with cashiers cause I understand the struggle. Other than that I'm just normal I guess?



Not relevant to the post, but it seems like you're one of those guys that talks about his girlfriend a lot. Every time I read one of your comments, your girlfriend is in there somewhere. Not that I have a problem with it. I actually think it's kind of endearing.
(Also I kind of have a thing for your brother. Can you set me up?)


----------



## daninnj (Jun 4, 2015)

Target Love Connection


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> Not relevant to the post, but it seems like you're one of those guys that talks about his girlfriend a lot. Every time I read one of your comments, your girlfriend is in there somewhere. Not that I have a problem with it. I actually think it's kind of endearing.
> (Also I kind of have a thing for your brother. Can you set me up?)


Well my girlfriend and I work together so it's hard to make a Target post sometimes without mentioning her I see her pretty much everyday. Plus she's super cool and worth talking about. From what I heard my brother actually was here and left a while back. Pretty sad IMO.


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 4, 2015)

Loki said:


> Well my girlfriend and I work together so it's hard to make a Target post sometimes without mentioning her I see her pretty much everyday. Plus she's super cool and worth talking about. From what I heard my brother actually was here and left a while back. Pretty sad IMO.



Thor was here and I missed it?! Goddammit.


----------



## SrslySpot (Sep 2, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> If you want to know if an item is in stock, just check online! And if you want to be sure it's really there, come to the store and see for yourself.


Praise be glory hallelujah! May these mighty words ring throughout the universe!!!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 2, 2015)

If I take an item, I pull more to the front. If an item isn't in stock, I use the DPCI and the guest price scanner to see if there are more in the back, and ask a team member to pull it.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a wet toilet paper party in the bathrooms. Throw wadded, wet paper against the wall, mirror, and pretty much anything else that isn't moving.


----------



## Loki (Sep 3, 2015)

I found out recently that you can take the guy out of Target but you can't take the Target out of the guy. I went with my mother the other day and instead of just leaving the clothes I tried on at the fitting room desk I went back out and put them up in the correct place and made sure the sizes were in the right spot. It drove my mother nuts because I reorganized almost an entire shirt rack. I also gave some items that needed to be QMOS'd to the TM in market and gave a TM in Electronics some go backs I found while wandering around. My mom says she's never bringing me with her again.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 3, 2015)

I had a TM from another store come through my lane on Monday. She didn't have her discount card and I told her I couldn't type her numbers in. She asked for a manager. Really, broad? You know the policy! The GSTL actually knew her from working at a different store so she lucked out. She already had an attitude when she got into my line so I decided I wasn't going to be so nice to her.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 3, 2015)

I run around like a maniac throwing shit around while singing "Can't touch this!"


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 15, 2015)

So, I was in the Savannah, GA store (in Savannah Mall) this past weekend and I soooo coveted their SD! They sort their returns/go-backs directly into carts. Not at my store. We have bins we sort them into and then have to dump into carts. I would love that option to sort right into carts!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2015)

My store does the bins. My friend's store does the carts.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 16, 2015)

I couldn't imagine doing the bins. Carts just make more sense.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2015)

We do carts.


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Sep 17, 2015)

My store is mainly carts, but we have two zones located to bins. 

Haven't really shopped around at other Target since I've started working, at most I just know the lingo and feel that strange desire to zone, bring empties to GS with a location, and just tricks to the price check machines.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 17, 2015)

I can never enter another Target as a guest and not be judging or admiring. Then I walk past their Starbucks and judge hard lol


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 19, 2015)

Good lord, I had the worst dream last night. I drempt that I was _one of those guests,_ before realizing my mistake and apologizing profusely. 
God, I hope I'm never like that in reality. I even asked for a manager!


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2015)

I went to the Target by my house to stock up on the hot buttered rum coffee (the one my dad says is better than an orgasm) and subconsciously I started doing ad takedown. I had to tell myself to stop or else I would have done the entirety of market.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2015)

I found myself zoning the Starbucks focal


----------



## LazerKitty (Oct 19, 2015)

Ahhh I went shopping in my store over the weekend and it was weird! Every time I would hear a walkie go off near me, I'd try to listen in. Then I wanted to zone my area. And then I wanted to jump on a register and check myself out when the lanes were backed up. Lol


----------



## Firefox (Oct 19, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> So, I was in the Savannah, GA store (in Savannah Mall) this past weekend and I soooo coveted their SD! They sort their returns/go-backs directly into carts. Not at my store. We have bins we sort them into and then have to dump into carts. I would love that option to sort right into carts!



My store does carts for reshop/go-backs, but bins for CRC/ESIM etc. Salvage goes directly into boxes on a tub behind the service desk so that they can be easily taped up and sent to the backroom.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 20, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> I had a TM from another store come through my lane on Monday. She didn't have her discount card and I told her I couldn't type her numbers in. She asked for a manager. Really, broad? You know the policy! The GSTL actually knew her from working at a different store so she lucked out. She already had an attitude when she got into my line so I decided I wasn't going to be so nice to her.


My husband had a similar issue at a different store, except he DID have his card, but it wouldn't scan. The cashier wouldn't accept it because she said "they're only good at the HOME store." He ended up asking for a manager, who told her she was wrong & said to punch in the number.


----------



## 5thElement (Oct 20, 2015)

I just try to be respectful as possible and not bother the staff.

I do get a kick of the abandoned items sprinkled around the store....Why is there a loaf of bread on this ottoman, LOL.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 20, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> My husband had a similar issue at a different store, except he DID have his card, but it wouldn't scan. The cashier wouldn't accept it because she said "they're only good at the HOME store." He ended up asking for a manager, who told her she was wrong & said to punch in the number.



Yeah, that was foolish of the cashier to think and say that. He had the card. Those things get messed up pretty quickly.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 20, 2015)

Only time I'll refuse a TM discount is if either they don't have their TM card or it's obviously not theirs (a la, someone's parent or friend is trying to use the discount)

I bent the rules once, but that was just because one of my coworkers was willing to let one of the Target Mobile guys use his discount as a favor. Against policy I'm sure, but hey, I ain't gonna tell nobody.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 21, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> Yeah, that was foolish of the cashier to think and say that. He had the card. Those things get messed up pretty quickly.


She also tried to tell him "pharmacy is no longer Target, they're CVS..." Wrong again...


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah, I had a TM from a different store try to give me her number one day and I was like sorry but I can't. I'm just trying to make sure I don't get myself in any trouble. Sorry, fellow TM!


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 25, 2015)

Am currently in another store....browsing with my mom and casually pulling all the ads they missed yesterday

It feels weird because what if a TM notices and asks what I'm doing OTL bUT I CAN'T JUST LEAVE THEM

Edit: Ended up taking down 20 in total, you're welcome.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 22, 2015)

To my horror I found myself fixing the Star Wars action figure section at another Target while I was hunting for some toys. Nothing was in its right place and it drove me nuts. I drove home reflecting on the monster I had become.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 3, 2015)

There are like a dozen Targets within <20 miles of my store, so it's pretty common for me to go into other Targets on my days off or if it's before I work at my own store that day and I happen to be by one.  Most Target TMs who have been around a while at the other stores recognize me because they literally helped build my store (mine is the newest in the area, barely more than a year old right now).  They scold me when I intinctively reach for the hip I always keep my walkie on when backup is called.  They've given up on stopping my involuntary zoning of softlines and cosmetics.   Especially endcaps with specific bases for lipsticks, eye makeup, and nail polish.  Some still tease me about having been nicknamed the Trash Queen during Plan-o-Rama.  There was one TM from another store who was sent to mine to be trained for AP and she was so confused because she knew I worked at my store but would in the past constantly see me shopping at hers and so for a while she thought I worked at both.  Now, she gets tip offs from me about people trying to shoplift at her store.

As far as how I behave in other stores, I might confuse AP because I am very indecisive and the fact that I put what I change my mind about away where it belongs.  Other than that and the involuntary zoning urges (thanks, OCD) I'm pretty normal and patient.  Sometimes, I crack jokes with the cashiers.


----------



## thetargetman (Dec 15, 2015)

paidtosmile said:


> Just like most other people here... I silently judge their store and compare it to mine lol. I mostly just zone involuntarily if I'm over in softlines. I was checking out the mens tables once and I actually pulled out the folding board that's built into them and started folding the clothes as I put them back. It wasn't until a softlines team member from their store was staring at me dumbfounded that I realized what I was doing, she thought it was funny haha.
> 
> But typically I don't announce that I work at target or anything, I'll just present my discount card and if the cashier asks about my employment I'll tell them.
> 
> ...


I only ever mention I work at Target if I have a VERY rude Cashier who refuses to help me. I always politely say "You know if you came to my store and you felt you were being charged the wrong price, I would have fixed it for you without so much as a second thought! and since it is only a 4 dollar difference that would not be a problem at all! "


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

Have to admit, I was kind of a bitch the other day at the other store I work at. The SBTM was giving me a hard time about using a coupon with my TM discount. Fortunately, a newb was making my drink while we were having our "discussion," but it ended up with the LOD being called over & her being coached. She was also rude to the guest before me, who happened to still be sitting at a table and put her 2 cents in and recommended she "find another line of work." lol!


----------



## Firefox (Dec 16, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Have to admit, I was kind of a bitch the other day at the other store I work at. The SBTM was giving me a hard time about using a coupon with my TM discount. Fortunately, a newb was making my drink while we were having our "discussion," but it ended up with the LOD being called over & her being coached. She was also rude to the guest before me, who happened to still be sitting at a table and put her 2 cents in and recommended she "find another line of work." lol!



What, so she thought that since you used your TM discount you should't use a coupon or something?


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 16, 2015)

I judge. Hardcore. The store closest to me is actually pretty bad. I never get asked CIHYFS? No one even glances my way. I don't let on that I work for Target either until I present my discount card to scan.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

Firefox said:


> What, so she thought that since you used your TM discount you should't use a coupon or something?


Exactly. She told me "you can only one or the other...they obviously didn't go over that in your training." She thought I was a NEWB! She obviously didn't notice the fact that my TM discount card is DEFINITELY NOT "new."


----------



## HRZone (Sep 2, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> Yeah, I had a TM from a different store try to give me her number one day and I was like sorry but I can't. I'm just trying to make sure I don't get myself in any trouble. Sorry, fellow TM!



Sure....


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 3, 2016)

One time I was shopping with a friend at another store and we were looking at light bulbs and when I took some my instinct kicked in and I actually brought the others forward like I was zoning. My friend was like "sylph, you're not getting paid to do that right now lol" and like I can't help it xD


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 3, 2016)

I was at a sporting goods store while on vacation in Oregon and I started following around this super shady guy. My dad told me I needed to "turn off [my] work mode."
I can't! Once I see shady shit, I have to at the very least let an employee know!


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 5, 2016)

Apparently I use my retail voice when I talk to employees in any other store

I hate myself a lil more now


----------



## Redzee (Sep 5, 2016)

I once knocked over 3 cans (non nesting) and didn't restack w the stocker on the aisle. Just eased away.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2016)

I was shopping at a stand alone CVS the other day and saw some nail polish that someone had dumped. I put it where it belonged. My son said, "Mom! You're off the clock!"


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 7, 2016)

I go in being able to understand the workers at this particular Target that I don't work at lol.


----------



## TheInnocentOne (Sep 8, 2016)

Usually try to just blend in with the crowd but sometimes I'll unconsciously start zoning a section or picking stuff up and have to stop myself.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2016)

When I used to comp shop at our nearby Wally, there was an associate in cosmetics who knew what I was doing & would shoot me dagger looks until she saw me zoning one time after several tweens had wrecked the Cover Girl display. 
I also saw a known scammer there one time & alerted one of their guys.


----------



## NKG (Sep 17, 2016)

Im usually polite and shop like a civilized person. However, one time the cashier told me they had to scan my discount card at the end of my transaction which never has been a problem in the 10 other million times I checked out at Target. I almost lost my cool. He ended up forgetting to ring up my stuff at the bottom of my cart and had to scan them after my discount card which proved it doesn't matter when its scanned. I think the kid was new so i gave him a break but thats the only time i was never polite on another target.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 17, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Im usually polite and shop like a civilized person. However, one time the cashier told me they had to scan my discount card at the end of my transaction which never has been a problem in the 10 other million times I checked out at Target. I almost lost my cool. He ended up forgetting to ring up my stuff at the bottom of my cart and had to scan them after my discount card which proved it doesn't matter when its scanned. I think the kid was new so i gave him a break but thats the only time i was never polite on another target.



Thats not too bad. I had a lady ferociously demand my ID when i used my discount card.


----------



## Him (Sep 17, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Im usually polite and shop like a civilized person. However, one time the cashier told me they had to scan my discount card at the end of my transaction which never has been a problem in the 10 other million times I checked out at Target. I almost lost my cool. He ended up forgetting to ring up my stuff at the bottom of my cart and had to scan them after my discount card which proved it doesn't matter when its scanned. I think the kid was new so i gave him a break but thats the only time i was never polite on another target.



I think we all remember how it is to be "new" and know exactly how who ever is assisting us is going through.. We all probably have more patience with people in Target and I say Target because I'm not sure how everyone else patient level is. Me in general, I'm a patient person..


----------



## Coqui (Sep 21, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Im usually polite and shop like a civilized person. However, one time the cashier told me they had to scan my discount card at the end of my transaction which never has been a problem in the 10 other million times I checked out at Target. I almost lost my cool. He ended up forgetting to ring up my stuff at the bottom of my cart and had to scan them after my discount card which proved it doesn't matter when its scanned. I think the kid was new so i gave him a break but thats the only time i was never polite on another target.


It says on the back of the discount card to have the cashier scan before the transaction anyway. Poor newbie, it sucks being them sometimes lol. I'm sure we all remember those days so vividly.


----------



## lurker (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm usually polite. But I do take pictures of their zone (or lack there of) sometimes, for my perverse pleasure


----------



## Pale (Dec 31, 2016)

Like I do in my own store. Theirs very few people that I would talk to at my store during my time off. Most of the time I'm listening to music anyways, so it's hard for me to cause a scene.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 31, 2016)

One thing I love about shopping in other stores is I know all the BS lies they tell guest out of laziness. I asked one guy to see if they had something in the back, he was like I think we are out, I asked him to get a mydevice and scan it. They had it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 2, 2017)

HRZone said:


> One thing I love about shopping in other stores is I know all the BS lies they tell guest out of laziness. I asked one guy to see if they had something in the back, he was like I think we are out, I asked him to get a mydevice and scan it. They had it.



This is my favorite thing. I had a TM in another store once tell me they didn't have the item because it was an assortment dpci. It wasn't. They refused to check anything, so I left and dropped an SPU. Guess what magically turned up. Though I did feel like a jerk for doing it that way.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 2, 2017)

Pretty much like I do at my store. It takes a lot to get me to a royal piss off level. I'm a pretty patient person.


----------



## Locksley (Jan 8, 2017)

I do various things. It just depends on what kind of mood I'm in.

 I talk in what sounds like a mixture of Klingon and pig-Latin on my phone as loudly as possible, especially when I'm in a crowded checkout line.  I spend hours trying on clothes, and instead of bringing the ones I won't buy  to the counter, I just kind of spread them out all over the store.  I fondle mannequins.  I jog through the store while pushing my cart and making loud _"Brrrmmmmmm!"_ racecar sounds and dodging other customers.  I leer at team members (both men and women) in the creepiest way possible, and if confronted, I'll  ask them to run away to Tibet with me.  If another customer leaves their cart unattended, I'll steal that sucker, fill it with diapers and frozen pot pies, and leave it at Starbucks. I "graze" in the produce section.  I pretend like I'm shoplifting (act nervous, constantly pick things up and put them down, quickly walk away if a TM gets anywhere near me).  If a TM asks if they can help me find something,  I'll reply in the worst German accent I can muster;_ "Yes, where are the vibrators? And duck tape. I require duck tape, fräulein!"_  I pick out the biggest, weirdest looking doll from the toy section and mutter unintelligibly to it while shopping.   Sometimes I'll order a cup of coffee at Starbucks and yell _"OhEmGeeee! THIS IS SO RIDICULOUSLY HOT!!"_, then act like I'm hyperventilating. I track mud all over the floor, but only if there isn't any mud outside.  I like to sing "Do You Want To Build a Snowman?" while doing this weird shuffle-walk-dance thing in the women's underwear section.  

So yeah....  I've seen guests do these exact things, so why not.  Usually I'm just a typical polite shopper though.


----------



## JK0884 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bought something online picked it up at a different store, had to walk the GS TM through processing a pickup. Not a big deal imo, we all work together right? Also I have to resist to urge to want to help guests when not working. I imagine it would be a bit unnerving for some dude in jeans and a t-shirt to be like "Can I help you find something?"!


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sometimes a Target store a few miles away has something that we don't have so I'll go there, very rare though.  I stay incognito until presenting my employee discount card.

Last time I felt really bad as I look perfectly healthy but am recovering from an arm injury so I couldn't lift the item I needed without worsening the injury.  I'm sure the team member that put the item in my cart was thinking I was lying.  I felt really bad for the cashier though, she was the only one open (other than self-checkout) and she was in training, I'm certain first day, and she was scared.  I ended up giving her some pointers during the transaction.  I do think that having her as the only lane open was a bit cruel though.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 16, 2017)

Trial by fire. It's the Target Way! Until someone quits...


----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 16, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Trial by fire. It's the Target Way! Until someone quits...



Hey, that's how I learned. So it worked for me. Kinda.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 16, 2017)

I will zone entire aisles in market because I can't find anything when it looks like a garage sale. 
I collect all of the expired products and hand them over to the market person when I am done getting my groceries.
I bring my own bags and bag the items for the cashier.  If I had to wait, I take all of the abandoned items that guests put in the gum and candy because the cashier was far too intimidating to hand these over to go in the go-backs and hand them to the cashier.
My coupons are in order.  My cartwheel is ready and my TM card and Red Card are ready.  Nothing worse than holding up the line with stupidity.
I do this everywhere.


----------



## pogtronica (May 6, 2017)

I'm very guilty of the involuntary zoning. Usually I just look around and try to spot what that store does differently. If I'm looking for something specific I'll come prepared with a DPCI to save the TM and myself some time, but that's about all the hinting I'll do at my employment.

There was a day when I walked into one store just to take a peek, and it turned out to have the same exact layout as my store, but with very minor differences. It was like walking into some bizarro world, or when you remember a place in a dream and it's all just slightly off but you can't tell until after. The TMs there probably thought that I had lost my mind by the way I was looking around the place, not that I worked at another Target.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 6, 2017)

Not very well. I went to Home Depot recently and picked up 2 pots in the garden center. It was 7:30 in the morning and the registers out there were not open yet. Went inside and cashier started scanning. Picked up the pot and turned it over but it wouldn't scan because the bar code was torn a little bit. Another cashier was going to take it back and get another but I grabbed it cause I knew I could walk faster. Got it and came back and a different person was on the register. Scanned that pot and picked up the next one, turned it over and the bar code was completely missing! I said "Oh for Christs fuck sake" grabbed it and went back out to the garden area and got another one. When I came back I sort of apologized by telling him I work at Target and am familiar with this problem, lol


----------



## miniminter (May 6, 2017)

I work PFresh so I'm definitely more vigilant in that area. I once found a PFresh team member and handed them about 5 packs of expired hotdogs. Other than that I sort of noticed I have a habit of randomly zoning certain areas and of course I pick the clothes off the floor when I see them. Target has made me a neat freak.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2017)

I zone clearance endcaps & straighten clothing racks.
If somebody throws something in a pile, I give them the 'disapproving mother glare' until they slowly put it back where it belongs.


----------



## SoCalMama (May 9, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Thats not too bad. I had a lady ferociously demand my ID when i used my discount card.



hahahaha  Was it me?  I carded the DM after she showed her discount card.  After I did it, I realized who she was. I have also carded every AP in my district if I didn't recognize them at the register.  We have a lot of people from nearby stores who loan their cards to their distant relatives (or cousin's boyfriend's brother type of stuff).  I still joke with one of the flow guys because we denied him.  He didn't look like he was on our flow team, so we denied him.  Oops.


----------



## HRZone (May 9, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> hahahaha  Was it me?  I carded the DM after she showed her discount card.  After I did it, I realized who she was. I have also carded every AP in my district if I didn't recognize them at the register.  We have a lot of people from nearby stores who loan their cards to their distant relatives (or cousin's boyfriend's brother type of stuff).  I still joke with one of the flow guys because we denied him.  He didn't look like he was on our flow team, so we denied him.  Oops.



Yeah my issue with the carding is if it's an independent of said team member you can't card them since their name isn't on the card. I get carding a team member though


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 13, 2017)

My husband had a store try and tell him he couldn't use his "dependent"  card because I wasn't with him. He said, "if she was with me, wouldn't we just use HER card?" The TM ended up calling the LOD over, who said it was fine.


----------



## Blackhawks54 (Jul 19, 2017)

The other day I went to the Target closer to where I live (there are two stores near me, and work at the farther one). At the one I work at, there was a sale for the Merona and Mossimo tshirts in RTW. I was shopping at the closer store with my friend, and decided to get some shirts, but they didn't have the signs posted. I asked the FRO if he knew anything about the sale and he said there wasn't one after checking the price. He told me to try price matching it at guest service, but they weren't able to verify it. We both thought it was weird that one store was doing one thing, and another store was doing the opposite. I had other things to buy so just bought those, and the GSTM was like oh so you work at the other store, and we talked a bit about how things are done differently and what not. It was interesting.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 20, 2017)

Target does not price match other Target Stores, who may be doing special clearences due to overstock/other reasons on items.

That being said, if you are referring to the 2/$10 deal, that was in the weekly ad and should have just come up on the computer anyway.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 20, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Target does not price match other Target Stores, who may be doing special clearences due to overstock/other reasons on items.
> 
> That being said, if you are referring to the 2/$10 deal, that was in the weekly ad and should have just come up on the computer anyway.



The 2/$10 wasn't working on our computers. We tried to price match on the tablet but they weren't coming up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 20, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> The 2/$10 wasn't working on our computers. We tried to price match on the tablet but they weren't coming up.


it's only women's shirts i think


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 20, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it's only women's shirts i think



Ya I know.  Lol but th won't ring up


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 20, 2017)

That's weird.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow, oh wow.  Tonight I looked like hell and did not want my co-workers to see me looking this not put together and I was hurting and didn't want to have to shower again and change clothes, yada yada, so I opted to go to a different Target for a few groceries.  (I didn't care if they saw me looking like hell since they don't know me, lol.)  While walking through the store I was really impressed by the zoning.  I found out how they got the time to do so when I checked out.  It was 8pm, there was only one lane open, I was the sixth person in line and other than the guy in front of me we all had decently filled carts.  I listened to the radio carried by the SCO TM, there was very little chatter and absolutely no calls for backup.  I was waiting in line for 12 minutes.  When it was my turn the cashier thanked me for my patience and when I asked what was going on, she said that someone had called out.  Someone?  Like maybe 3/4 of the store?  I can't imagine not asking for backup with a line like that, unless literally no one is on the floor.  The line didn't get shorter either, by the time I made it to the front, there were just as many people behind me.  The store looking fabulous did not compensate the wait in line.  The cashier was nice, she put half my groceries in the cart for me since I'm dealing with an injury (yay!!!!), but I was a little concerned that when I was fighting with my purse to get everything out, she scanned my TM discount card while it was still covering my ID and asked no proof that I was me.  I thought that odd, since I've been in that store only twice in the last year, so I'm not a familiar face.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 22, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> but I was a little concerned that when I was fighting with my purse to get everything out, she scanned my TM discount card while it was still covering my ID and asked no proof that I was me. I thought that odd, since I've been in that store only twice in the last year, so I'm not a familiar face.



Eh technically you can't ID everyone with a discount card. My wife has one and as a spouse or dependent your name isn't on it so there is no point of asking for their ID.

Now you can argue being a team member they should have IDed you but most cashiers dont even look at the name or whether its a team member or dependent. I have only been asked for my ID once at another store out of at least 20 trips.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 22, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Eh technically you can't ID everyone with a discount card. My wife has one and as a spouse or dependent your name isn't on it so there is no point of asking for their ID.
> 
> Now you can argue being a team member they should have IDed you but most cashiers dont even look at the name or whether its a team member or dependent. I have only been asked for my ID once at another store out of at least 20 trips.




I've never been asked for my id while using my tm discount.. And I've visited targets on the other side of the us.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 22, 2017)

Never been asked for my ID either and I've used it at multiple Targets in multiple states.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 22, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> I've never been asked for my id while using my tm discount.. And I've visited targets on the other side of the us.



Yup it's an asants kind of thing. The card does say you need to be prepared to show ID on request


----------



## Starswilldiex (Sep 5, 2017)

Well ive been going to another store that is slightly closer than my store because i am out on std and my husband has to drive me since i had surgery last week. Well i am nice but the one cashier can't ring up coupons without having to call a gsa over for some reason and i always have coupons. On top of it, i had a lot of meat that had the meat coupons on them but they weren't tied to the item and he had to override them but he wasn't paying attention so by the end of the transaction i was a little frustrated and tired of telling him to override the coupons while trying to grit my teeth through the pain. But after 5 days of being home i was done lol and this store always has good meat deals. I also had two coupons for free items and he told me that the item i bought was less than the coupon item so I couldn't get it so I had to explain that to him. They were from the manufacturer because I bought the item and the product was gross. I miss my going to my store though. I try to be a nice guest but i think my frustration was clear and i think spot does a poor job training cashiers. Ive gone to this same cashier twice and he is nice but lacks eye contact, is slow, and obviously the issues with the coupons. Do a better job training spot!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 6, 2017)

Starswilldiex said:


> Well ive been going to another store that is slightly closer than my store because i am out on std and my husband has to drive me since i had surgery last week. Well i am nice but the one cashier can't ring up coupons without having to call a gsa over for some reason and i always have coupons. On top of it, i had a lot of meat that had the meat coupons on them but they weren't tied to the item and he had to override them but he wasn't paying attention so by the end of the transaction i was a little frustrated and tired of telling him to override the coupons while trying to grit my teeth through the pain. But after 5 days of being home i was done lol and this store always has good meat deals. I also had two coupons for free items and he told me that the item i bought was less than the coupon item so I couldn't get it so I had to explain that to him. They were from the manufacturer because I bought the item and the product was gross. I miss my going to my store though. I try to be a nice guest but i think my frustration was clear and i think spot does a poor job training cashiers. Ive gone to this same cashier twice and he is nice but lacks eye contact, is slow, and obviously the issues with the coupons. Do a better job training spot!


To be fair on about 99% of those free item coupons it says participating stores only and let me tell you from experience we are not always a participating store


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Eh technically you can't ID everyone with a discount card. My wife has one and as a spouse or dependent your name isn't on it so there is no point of asking for their ID.
> 
> Now you can argue being a team member they should have IDed you but most cashiers dont even look at the name or whether its a team member or dependent. I have only been asked for my ID once at another store out of at least 20 trips.


My husband gets asked for ID almost every time he uses his at every store other than mine (and that's because he tries to go to cashiers who know him.) For that matter, I seem to always get hassled when I try to use mine at other stores as well, especially the damn black ones they gave us when we became CVS (which is why I saved my old red one, but still have issues with that one.) I must look "suspicious" or something


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> To be fair on about 99% of those free item coupons it says participating stores only and let me tell you from experience we are not always a participating store


I have a few of those now for various items and none of them say anything about "participating stores only."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> I have a few of those now for various items and none of them say anything about "participating stores only."


Huh. Multiple people came in with dove and other brands and it said that in the tiny text. Ah well.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Huh. Multiple people came in with dove and other brands and it said that in the tiny text. Ah well.


I've never seen a Dove one. Mine are for Tyson chicken, Coke products, and All detergent.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 9, 2019)

A month ago, I was shopping at the Shopping Mall Target near my home (not my store) and I saw some hipster-looking guy in a red plaid shirt and beige pants. He was wandering the men’s apparel area and browsing. I knew he was a guest himself, not a TM, but I had the urge so badly to prank him with questions about where something was in the store. It took me everything not to do this.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 11, 2019)

Never wear a red shirt when shopping at another Target if you actually want to get your shopping DONE.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 11, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Never wear a red shirt when shopping at another Target if you actually want to get your shopping DONE.


When working there, I one time wore forest green and someone came up to me asking for help.  I swear, "Target" was stamped into my forehead.  How do you get Target colors out of forest green?

Sadly, I think I'm turning into a Karen.  Now that I've seen the standards expected, now that I've performed those standards, I expect the same from other retail workers, no matter what business.  If any mouth off or are rude, or otherwise make it clear that I'm a burden and they don't need to help, I'm quick to run to a manager.  Big difference between "can't" and "won't", big difference between bad day and rude, and now I call them out on the latter.  The former though, that's a smile and sympathetic talk, since they can't help whatever it is.


----------



## CartFlow (Jul 11, 2019)

I do drive up at the other target near me and always impressed that the clothes are neatly folded and not balled up like at my store.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't let on that I'm a TM, but I will talk smack to whomever I'm with about all the jacked-up stuff I see. I will compliment stuff I like as well. My discount is attached to my Target app so no issues there. 

I shopped at another Target a few months ago, mid-morning, and the A & A clearance was a complete disaster. I swear half of it was on the floor, and no way that happened in the couple of hours they had been open, which means they must've closed that way. Plus, reshop everywhere. There were two people at the fitting room sorting, but they weren't exactly lighting the place on fire with any sense of urgency. I would've felt bad for them if they weren't joking around and having just a good old time while slowly hanging up stuff. I was just glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Shani (Jul 12, 2019)

Every time I take a trip out of town, I always end up at a Target. If I forgot to bring something or decide I need something extra, it's easy to run into one and find what I need without having to do much searching. Plus the discount.

I've noticed at many other stores that the TMs don't ask you if you need help or even say hi. Frankly, that's the way I as a customer prefer it at any store I go to. I don't like being bothered when I shop. If I have a question, I'll find someone. And even then, I try not to ask for help cause I don't like bothering workers unless I really need to. But they've always made that such a big deal at my store. Although now it's more that they just want you to acknowledge the guest by simply saying hello. Too many guests complained that they were getting stopped by every employee asking if they needed help.

And if I see a rude customer situation (customer yelling at worker and management has to come over), I'll step over to the manager and speak up for the worker.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 12, 2019)

I check for dates and FIFO in their Open Market.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 13, 2019)

I pull down expired signs and toss them. Fuck bounty.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 13, 2019)

I pick up clothes knocked off racks & hang them properly.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jul 22, 2019)

YoNanas said:


> I check for dates and FIFO in their Open Market.


This is the true calling of a food sevice tm/to hehe


----------



## Fix It (Aug 2, 2019)

I do this thing when I’m walking through my store where I repeatedly look up, left, right, down looking for things out of place or anything broken. It’s just a PML habit some of us have. I do it at other stores because I’m judging them. I’ve noticed I’ve been tailed by AP a couple times because it does look a bit suspicious.


----------



## JodieLandon (Aug 17, 2019)

I usually go to my own since it's closer. I do find myself zoning when I go.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 17, 2019)

Goes to another target

Sees something out of place, moves it up front 

My friend: YOU. DO. NOT. WORK. HERE. LETS GO

But my ocd


----------



## Aredhel (Aug 17, 2019)

I sort of tidied up a vehicle at Chinamart while the associates were elsewhere. Funny to watch their reaction. Yeah I need to get out more....😏


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2019)

I zoned a clearance endcap at another store 😐


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 18, 2019)

I clocked in and got paid double


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 18, 2019)

I might make a face, but it's not at the TMs because I know the "why." I use the app to tell me where things are, so I rarely need help. I try to be nice to retail and service workers in general. The only time I'm not is if they're rude first.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 18, 2019)

sometimes i zone shelves when i’m at other retailers. definitely get some weird looks


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 18, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> sometimes i zone shelves when i’m at other retailers. definitely get some weird looks


That looks suspicious.  I can’t help myself, I do same.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 18, 2019)

I buy stuff with dinged-up packaging.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 18, 2019)

At Target I'm a good shopper. At Wal-Mart i leave crap wherever and even push things back on the shelves as I pass, because F*** them, they're our competition.


----------



## TheProfessor (Sep 30, 2019)

Seen while shopping at a neighboring Target: the new men’s Fall 2019 styles displayed on mannequins!





Also, the new Fall 2019 sportswear look!




Our new styles are keeping up with global warming! Way to be on trend!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 1, 2019)

I try to ask as few questions as possible because I know TMs have a bunch of different tasks to juggle. Also, if I take product off the shelf I pull more up front, as well as other DPCIs in the surrounding area.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 1, 2019)

I whip out my discount card (more on that later), my Red Card, scan my stuff and leave.  I like SCO but still go to the registers.  Always nice to the cashiers, I know the crap they have to deal with.   No need for The Captain to interact other than being cordial and polite.


----------



## NKG (Oct 1, 2019)

TheProfessor said:


> Seen while shopping at a neighboring Target: the new men’s Fall 2019 styles displayed on mannequins!
> 
> View attachment 8774
> 
> ...



It's the new good and gather line for men's 💁‍♀️


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2019)

NKG said:


> It's the new good and gather line for men's 💁‍♀️


I gather it wasn't that good....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 1, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I gather it wasn't that good....


Simply put, that's a balanced assessment.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Nov 14, 2019)

I am a great guest. I don't makes messes; I am polite to the team members/employees. I know the crap they have to put up with so I am not going to add to their crap.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 13, 2019)

My store is a bit of a commute, but my normal shopping store is right down the street. I forgot to get something at work so I stopped in at the home store to grab it.  I made the mistake of walking in there in uniform once. I used the “I don’t work at this store, I’m just maintenance for the area” line more times in 15 minutes than I do all day when I cover our ultra high volume stores in the district 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 13, 2019)

I don’t think I’ve ever asked a question at another Target. I know it would probably take them away from whatever they were working on.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 14, 2019)

I silently judge the team members on their inability to make eye contact and greet me. I understand everyone is busy with their tasks for the day but you should still acknowledge someone passing you on the aisle. I don’t need help finding anything - but you don’t know that. A simple smile or a “hi” is all I’m asking. 

I post this because I went to 2 different 🎯 stores this week and not a single person said anything to me even though I passed multiple team members while wandering the aisles. I didn’t even get a hi from the TM watching SCO. 

I also have been known to take down expired sale ads when I find them. 🤷‍♀️ I hate when guests price challenge things because one tag got missed so I figured it’s helping them out.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 20, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I post this because I went to 2 different 🎯 stores this week and not a single person said anything to me even though I passed multiple team members while wandering the aisles. I didn’t even get a hi from the TM watching SCO.



See, this sounds like Heaven to me.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 20, 2019)

Walk into the Target
Buy my stuff
Leave
No comments, judgements, comparisons or suggestions.   In--------->Out


----------



## Bonzo (Mar 12, 2020)

After i pulled a GSTA away from his softball game at Guest Services (him using a pool flotation device as a baseball bat) i politely complained to him that NOBODY on that salesfloor offered to help me find anything during my 30 minutes of shopping.  HIS response....."I'm sorry, but we have all teenagers working at this store"  THAT was his excuse!!!


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi!  Here's the money  Bye!


----------



## JAShands (Mar 13, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Hi!  Here's the money  Bye!


Unless you’re at Costco. Then I’m positive  you thank them for the delicious chicken you’re going to treat Mrs. Captain to for dinner 😁


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 13, 2020)

Absolutely.  Been there done that, always polite to the retail folks, because it's a bitch.  I just don't do anything "team member Targety" when I visit another store.  Costco:  yup, we do the retiree lunch thing usually weekly.  A fine dining event worthy of 5 stars.  Neve r had their pizza.  The Italian sausage and peppers is great.  Mrs. Captain likes the turkey and provolone.  Capped off of course with a diet Pepsi, no sugar for that youthful boyish figure.  Try their vanilla soft serve frozen yogurt!


----------



## happygoth (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey Captain, have you (or anyone else, feel free to chime in) had any of Costco's premade meals? Ours has huge chicken pot pies, meatloaf and mashed potatoes, tacos, chicken and fish dinners, all pre-assembled and ready to pop in the oven. They look delicious but I have never tried them, just wondering it they are as tasty as they look.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Hey Captain, have you (or anyone else, feel free to chime in) had any of Costco's premade meals? Ours has huge chicken pot pies, meatloaf and mashed potatoes, tacos, chicken and fish dinners, all pre-assembled and ready to pop in the oven. They look delicious but I have never tried them, just wondering it they are as tasty as they look.


They are awesome. Costco is right behind my spot.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2020)

Chicken pot pie is good.  Tacos too.  Haven't tried the others.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Apr 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Hey Captain, have you (or anyone else, feel free to chime in) had any of Costco's premade meals? Ours has huge chicken pot pies, meatloaf and mashed potatoes, tacos, chicken and fish dinners, all pre-assembled and ready to pop in the oven. They look delicious but I have never tried them, just wondering it they are as tasty as they look.



I absolutely love Costco's street taco kits. Before I started working from home, I would pick them once a week for a quick and easy dinner. The packaging is a little flimsy so pick it up with 2 hands 

The mashed potatoes and meatloaf is another great dinner option... The meatloaf does take 40+ minutes in the oven, so not as quick, but still tasty.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 31, 2021)

Good advice I'm going to a store 40 miles away next week.


----------



## Shizle7 (Aug 31, 2021)

I totally judge.  It could be based on the cleanliness of the store or how their store is formatted.  I also gawk at their fulfillment carts and how fast or slow their fulfillment team is moving.  I recently took a pic of an OPU holding area because I liked how it was set up.  I’m always amazed at a store that plays music (and jealous) and even just sound on the TV wall (our electronics guy hates having it on).   I probably visit 2-3 other Targets on a weekly basis for fun.  I don’t ever identify myself as an employee.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 31, 2021)

When I was on board and going to a sister store I paid no attention to anything.  Got my Guldens, M&Ms and got the hell out of the store.  As I do in any store, in and out.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 1, 2021)

Shizle7 said:


> I totally judge.  It could be based on the cleanliness of the store or how their store is formatted.  I also gawk at their fulfillment carts and how fast or slow their fulfillment team is moving.  I recently took a pic of an OPU holding area because I liked how it was set up.  I’m always amazed at a store that plays music (and jealous) and even just sound on the TV wall (our electronics guy hates having it on).   I probably visit 2-3 other Targets on a weekly basis for fun.  I don’t ever identify myself as an employee.


We left it on lowish on one tv only.  Cause i swear hearing that loop on repeat for 8 hours a day for 6days a week would  drive you crazy..... 

Edit: since  writing this... that part about the target online shopping /outro is currently  haunting me.


----------

